# FINAL DRIVE RATIOS HELP!!!



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all 

as you all already know the r32 gtr gearbox ratios are not very good for hillclimbs...cos they are very long

the best way is to change the gearbox ratios...but cos they are expensive i was thinking to change the final drive ratio

what parts would i need to change i.e front diff etc and whats the best final drive to suit hillclimbs and from where

p.s the car has difficulties to accelerate out of the corner in second gear

thanks in advance

stav


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

This has been discussed not long ago. Get the final drive (crown wheels and pinions) from an R32 GTS-4 skyline. 

R32 - R33 GTR = 4.111 diffs ratio
R32 RB20DET GTS-4 = 4.375 diffs ratio

If you search you`ll find plenty info.

good luck


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

i always do a search before i post a thread but couldnt find anything 

i am looking for the best diff ratios (bigger than the gts ratio) to drop the gear speed as low as possible in order to keep higher revs...i will have to change the front diff ratios as well isnt it?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

bigger than that???

revs will go like nuts! Just look at the Mine's R34, and this has 4.111 final ratio...

And yes, you will have to change the front and the rear diff.


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

i agree but it suits the track...for circuit racing i believe that its ok but for hillclimb racing you need close ratio to get you out of the corners


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

StavrosR32 said:


> i agree but it suits the track...for circuit racing i believe that its ok but for hillclimb racing you need close ratio to get you out of the corners


Going to be alot more likely for you to find custom gear box ratios(ie. OS giken), or even dropping in the 34R box + 32GTS4 CW&P.


----------

